# T-shirts to wear at Forum Meet ups!



## Freddie99 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello folks,

I'll be wearing this if I have the money:

http://diabetees.spreadshirt.co.uk/men-s-ipump-A13653664/customize/color/397

Tom


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 21, 2010)

really the one for you, tom


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 21, 2010)

TomH said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I'll be wearing this if I have the money:
> 
> ...



I like the 'If I go hypo I might eat you' ones :S


----------



## shiv (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm debating between these:

http://diabetees.spreadshirt.co.uk/happy-hba1c-A13814117

http://diabetees.spreadshirt.co.uk/hypo-A14041519/customize/color/1

http://diabetees.spreadshirt.co.uk/d-chief-A13786019


----------



## Shelb1uk (Oct 22, 2010)

shiv said:


> I'm debating between these:
> 
> http://diabetees.spreadshirt.co.uk/happy-hba1c-A13814117
> 
> ...



omg dude this is awesome!!! i vote the middle one  x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Oct 22, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> omg dude this is awesome!!! i vote the middle one  x x x



Im prob either:

http://diabetees.spreadshirt.co.uk/so-sweet-i-need-insulin-A13688696
/customize/color/1

or

http://diabetees.spreadshirt.co.uk/carb-counter-A13520705/customize/color/220

or

http://diabetees.spreadshirt.co.uk/d-chief-A13786019/customize/color/5

or

http://www.cafepress.co.uk/+i_love_diabetics_womens_pink_tshirt,74129461

my god i want them all!! hahaha x x x


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 26, 2010)

I want a *NOBODY KNOWS I'M DIABETIC* shirt.


----------



## am64 (Oct 26, 2010)

i ll be the one wearing *sorry i ve got to work* teeshirt !


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2010)

Thought I would move these out into their own thread!


----------



## RachelT (Oct 26, 2010)

I like the "happy hba1c" and "be nice to diabetics we deal with enough pricks already"


----------



## redrevis (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I've browsed this forum from time to time, never got round to registering. I've just seen this post which contains T-Shirts from the shop I created. So glad you all like them. It's great to see positive feedback. After I was diagnosed type 1, about 4 months ago, I decided to design some T-Shirts to cheer myself up a bit. People liked them and encouraged me to design more, so i ended up making this shop. The idea of the shop was not to make profit, but just to get people liking my shirts and wanting to wear them. Any profits I make have been donated to Diabetes UK or put back into the shop. Even if my designs just make people laugh when they see them but can't afford to buy them I'm still happy. We could all do with a few extra laughs from time to time 

I made these for brightontez, hope you like:


 



If anyone has any feedback on any of the shirts or has any design ideas I'm open to comments and suggestions


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2010)

They're terrific, certainly made me laugh! 

We don't allow advertising, but that's for when people just come on and treat the place like a market. This is different, as you're backing DUK and the links came from active members. Just wanted to clarify that in case people think we operate double standards 

Welcome to the forum by the way - feel free to join in!


----------



## redrevis (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. Don't worry, I'm not going to spam myself on here, just wanted to express my delight in finding out your members like my designs. I hope you don't think I'm another digital market stall  Now I've actually got round to registering, I'll get this in my bookmarks and try and hang out on here a bit


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## katie (Oct 26, 2010)

RachelT said:


> I like the "happy hba1c" and "be nice to diabetics we deal with enough pricks already"



The latter is a fav of mine, brilliant


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 27, 2010)

Great designs redrevis, my daughter is a 'Twilight' fan so I will try to persuade her to get this one
http://diabetees.spreadshirt.co.uk/sugar-rush-A14091316/customize/color/2/customize/color/2

As I'm not diabetic myself i have this one





http://www.cafepress.co.uk/+see_speak_hear_no_diabetes_2_tee,398634376


----------



## katie (Oct 27, 2010)

redrevis said:


> Thanks for the comments. Don't worry, I'm not going to spam myself on here, just wanted to express my delight in finding out your members like my designs. I hope you don't think I'm another digital market stall  Now I've actually got round to registering, I'll get this in my bookmarks and try and hang out on here a bit



Ive seen your designs posted on Facebook a few times now, everyone seems to love them and they do give everyone a good laugh


----------



## Hazel (Oct 27, 2010)

Since they don't them in my size - huge - I thought I would kill 2 birds, and wear a diabetes awareness hat - in red!

Ordered from Zazzle - they have dozens of hates, ties, t-shirts and all manner of anything you can think of


----------



## KayC (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Redrevis
I want two types of shirt in size 8.
" T2: Yes, I lurrve sugar "
" T2: Fat and Lazy "


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 27, 2010)

Fantastic!!! FINALLY I know what to suggest when people ask me what I want for Christmas!!!   Just got to choose now...!


----------



## NiVZ (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello,

Great T-Shirts   Not seen this site before - only other ones I could ever find were the CafePress ones.

@Redrevis - Is there any opportunity for us to make suggestions of logos or slogans?

Think we need a "I'm not diabetic - I'm sugar challenged" one 

NiVZ


----------



## ypauly (Oct 27, 2010)

If I make it I will wear a t-shirt, it will be over a vest and under a sweater, which in turn will be under a very warm coat partially hidden by a scarf.


It is November, but if anybody manages to read it they get a free pint lol


----------



## redrevis (Oct 27, 2010)

wow more great feedback, awesome :-D

@carolynsurry: I was quite amazed to see how many vampire fan diabetics there were out there, had lots of compliments about that shirt.

@Hazel: Currently in my shop there are no larger sizes as I've not had any demand for them, but I could easily add a design onto a Women's Plus Size Shirt if there was a design you were wanting? I could also add other products to the shop like hats etc. This is the range of products I can use. Accesories are about 2 thirds down the page.

@KayC: Here you go:





I added an image to each, but they can be plain with just text if you prefer (which also makes it cheaper). Also I used just the normal Women's Classic T-Shirt, but again you can choose from a wide variety of shirts, but prices vary quite a bit.

@NiVZ: Sure, any funny slogans etc are most welcome. Here you go:




@ypauly: I wouldn't be offering a free pint, you'll have people holding you down and stripping clothes off you to win it  Or you could have a design put on a hoody, jumper or jacket 

Thanks for all the positive comments guys, makes it worthwhile :-D


----------



## NiVZ (Oct 27, 2010)

Haha, great work redrevis   I suppose technically I should have said "Insualin challenged" 

The contour shirts and baseball shirts are really nice - are they only available in kids sizes?

NiVZ


----------



## KayC (Oct 27, 2010)

I love them!! Good image too!!!

The other day, my husband was talking to his mum on phone.  I think the subject was diabetes.  He went "...yeah.....Kay's got Number 2......"
NOOOOOOOO   It's called Type 2!!!!!

Therefore, I want a " Got Type 2, not No.2 " tee shirts.

PS With an image of poo, of course !


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 27, 2010)

These are great!!


----------



## redrevis (Oct 27, 2010)

@ NiVZ: I'm not sure what you mean by contour shirt, maybe contrast shirt? Some are only available in kids sizes, but there is usually a mens 'version' that looks similar. See if the ones you mean are on *this page*. They are all the mens T-shirts. On the left hand side you can see 'organic', 'long sleeve', 'polo' etc, if you click on these you'll see the whole range that is offered for men.

@KayC: Glad you like them  Oh no! you've not been referred to as being No.2, that's just plain wrong  Here's your Tee to cheer you up  I went for the 'Girlie Shirt' this time.


----------



## KayC (Oct 27, 2010)

redrevis said:


> @KayC: Glad you like them  Oh no! you've not been referred to as being No.2, that's just plain wrong  Here's your Tee to cheer you up  I went for the 'Girlie Shirt' this time.


Me and my hub are loving this shirt even more than the last ones!
I like the shape and colour of the shirt and the image is....exactly what I was expecting!!  When my piggy bank is full, I will drop in your online shop and pick up those shirts...
Keep being creative, Redrevis


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 27, 2010)

I am so getting the ipump womens hoodie on payday. I ADORE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## am64 (Oct 27, 2010)

going to check out the site when i get paid !! but from what i seen on here i love the sense of humour ! and the cause !!


----------



## redrevis (Oct 27, 2010)

@KayC: Sounds like you've found your favourite then  The 'Girlie Shirt' is definitely a more 'fitted' shape, but costs a few ? more. I've found the classic and the girlie shirt have similar popularity so it's just personal preference really. I noticed I forgot the comma in your last design  woops, it can be changed if you wanted. 
I'm trying to stay creative, it just gets harder and harder the more designs I create. That's why it's so good to get other people's opinions, ideas and a fresh pair of eyes looking at it. Everyone's different and it's fun seeing the variety in sense of humour too. I've got a few more designs I'm working on so their should still be some fresh stuff coming up.

@SilentAssassin1642: Glad you've found one you like. I'll let you into a little secret. No-one has actually bought that one yet, so it'll be almost exclusive to you for a while 

@am64: It's great to see my sense of humour matches so many other people's, I would be a bit stuck if it didn't


----------



## redrevis (Oct 30, 2010)

As there was a lot of interest in the shirts. I thought I better let people know about this, don't want you guys missing out on discounts:

31st of October 1 DAY ONLY, 1am to midnight. 25% off with a minimum basket of ?25
Use voucher code at checkout: 25HOURS

AND from November 1st-14th everything has free delivery, no minimum basket required 
Use voucher code: SHOPEARLYUK


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 3, 2010)

redrevis said:


> As there was a lot of interest in the shirts. I thought I better let people know about this, don't want you guys missing out on discounts:
> 
> 31st of October 1 DAY ONLY, 1am to midnight. 25% off with a minimum basket of ?25
> Use voucher code at checkout: 25HOURS
> ...



Ordered two today!


----------



## squidge63 (Nov 3, 2010)

Great shirts, I love the I give vampires a sugar rush one.. will have to buy myself one methinks..


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 3, 2010)

Damn it I'm to bloody skint to buy one. Argggggh!


----------



## redrevis (Nov 3, 2010)

@teapot8910: Thanks for that. Nice choices you made. Thanks for the mention in your blog too 

@squidge63: I was surprised how popular that one is. Vampires are 'in' me thinks 

@TomH: You've got until 14th of November to save up some cash. Then no more free shipping for a while 

I've been amazed at the responses I've had from other countries as well. Had interest from the USA, Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, Australia etc
I'm looking forward to the day I see someone wearing one and I have to debate whether to go up and introduce myself or not


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 4, 2010)

redrevis said:


> @teapot8910: Thanks for that. Nice choices you made. Thanks for the mention in your blog too
> 
> I've been amazed at the responses I've had from other countries as well. Had interest from the USA, Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, Australia etc
> I'm looking forward to the day I see someone wearing one and I have to debate whether to go up and introduce myself or not



No probs at all, may have got you a US customer 
If you come to the forum meet this month you may see some being modelled!


----------



## redrevis (Nov 4, 2010)

The meet just happens to be on the same day as I move into my new flat 
I'll be thinking of you all sat in your pub, drinking and eating lots of treats whilst I'm lugging a washing machine, fridge, freezer, 3 piece suite, bed etc up 4 flights of stairs 
You'll have to get some pictures of people modelling them for me


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 4, 2010)

redrevis said:


> You'll have to get some pictures of people modelling them for me



We will indeed! Best of luck with the move


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 4, 2010)

*I DON'T GET PAID TIL THE 18TH*

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I might just get one anyway.......


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 4, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> *I DON'T GET PAID TIL THE 18TH*
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> I might just get one anyway.......



DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 4, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT



I actually think I might...because its kind of epic


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 4, 2010)

dyu know what would be really epic? A Black and Pink Ipump hoodie. It would match Florence


----------



## redrevis (Nov 4, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> *I DON'T GET PAID TIL THE 18TH*
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> I might just get one anyway.......



 Well there's only one thing Mrs Doyle would say to that:


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 4, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I actually think I might...because its kind of epic



Yaaaaaaaaaaaay! xx


----------



## redrevis (Nov 4, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> dyu know what would be really epic? A Black and Pink Ipump hoodie. It would match Florence



You mean like this:


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 4, 2010)

redrevis said:


> You mean like this:



OH GOD I LOVE IT. I dint see that one *is blind* XD

*contemplates breaking the debit card out...*


----------



## redrevis (Nov 4, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> OH GOD I LOVE IT. I dint see that one *is blind* XD
> 
> *contemplates breaking the debit card out...*


haha you're not blind. I just made it, just for you 
(It's a private product, you can only buy it through clicking that link)


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 4, 2010)

redrevis said:


> haha you're not blind. I just made it, just for you
> (It's a private product, you can only buy it through clicking that link)



Definately gotta buy it now


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 4, 2010)

redrevis said:


> haha you're not blind. I just made it, just for you
> (It's a private product, you can only buy it through clicking that link)



Ah sod it, Im gonna treat myself


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 4, 2010)

ordered my friend


----------



## redrevis (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome Hope you like it  That's another model for a photo


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi How much do the hoodies cost - I would probably like one for going to the gym.
I have no imagination at all - so can you all help with suggestions as to what I could have - type 2 on no meds but doing v well on diet and exercise.


----------



## redrevis (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Lucy. It depends which hoody you would want. There are:
Hoodies
Long Sleeve Hoodies
MALIN Hoodies (Like a 'designer' style hoodie)
V-Neck Hoodies
Distressed Hoodies
Also the price depends on, how much text, pictures, how many colours etc
There are some hoodies already in the shop to give you some idea
As for a design idea. Hmm well most of mine are type 1 designs, so I too would need some creative input for ideas


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello, here be a question. If I ordered it on 4th, how long will it take to arrive? Cuz it's been 5 days already 

One thing I noticed was that the site was a bit naff with the address filling in bit. Could that be a problem?


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 9, 2010)

I got my shipping confirmation e-mail yesterday which said another 5-7 days for delivery... hope they arrive before saturday!!


----------



## redrevis (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Sam,

I just checked your order and it is still in 'waiting' status. This means:



> The order cannot yet be processed (e.g. advance payment not paid, incomplete address, shipping failure)



So it looks like there is some kind of problem stopping your order being processed.  When you say the site was 'naff', how do you mean. I've never had or seen any problems with it. Just your straight forward checkout process 

Have you had any emails from spreadshirt relating to any kind of problem with your order? If not I may have to contact them see what problem they're having.

I had an order yesterday and it was shipped today, so the good news is they are getting shipped super quick, the bad news is, that yours isn't 'in production' yet


----------



## redrevis (Nov 9, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> I got my shipping confirmation e-mail yesterday which said another 5-7 days for delivery... hope they arrive before saturday!!



They say 5-7 days to cover themselves I think. But every shirt I've ordered has been delivered by the 3rd day after the shipping confirmation email. Although there's never any guarantees when it comes to standard shipping and 3rd party companies slowing down the process. Here's hoping it arrives on time


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 9, 2010)

redrevis said:


> They say 5-7 days to cover themselves I think. But every shirt I've ordered has been delivered by the 3rd day after the shipping confirmation email. Although there's never any guarantees when it comes to standard shipping and 3rd party companies slowing down the process. Here's hoping it arrives on time



Thanks redrevis! Fingers crossed


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 9, 2010)

redrevis said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I just checked your order and it is still in 'waiting' status. This means:
> 
> ...




Hello, no emails at all 

It like, wouldn't let me put my address in properly so it came all funny on my confirmation email. I obv won't put it here, but nope, they've not emailed me about any problems 

Hurry up spreadsheet people, its getting cold outside brrrrr.


----------



## redrevis (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmm that is strange. Well I've emailed them asking what is going on with your order. If there is a problem I've asked them to contact you directly to get it fixed. Fingers crossed it gets sorted quickly


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 9, 2010)

redrevis said:


> Hmm that is strange. Well I've emailed them asking what is going on with your order. If there is a problem I've asked them to contact you directly to get it fixed. Fingers crossed it gets sorted quickly



Thank you my loverly  they best hurry or I'll spend all of my pennies on books  hehe


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 11, 2010)

Mine arrived today!!!! 

Ducking Fiabetes is definately my fave & the one I'll be modelling on Saturday

excited excited!!

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 11, 2010)

i'll be wearing whatever is clean in the morning. However i was just reading the london metro and saw an advert by novo nordisk about world diabetes day and they said people should wear blue circles, now maybe i took this too literal and ordered some good london cement, anyway could there be tees done on the theme of blue circle cement? Just a thought.


----------



## shiv (Nov 11, 2010)

Is wearing my JDRF tshirt cheating?! It's blue!


----------



## redrevis (Nov 11, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> Mine arrived today!!!!
> 
> Ducking Fiabetes is definately my fave & the one I'll be modelling on Saturday
> 
> ...




That's great! Glad you like it
If you're on Facebook it'd be awesome if you could upload a pic on the DiabeTees Facebook Page 
Infact you could even do a group shot at the meet on saturday


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 11, 2010)

redrevis said:


> That's great! Glad you like it
> If you're on Facebook it'd be awesome if you could upload a pic on the DiabeTees Facebook Page
> Infact you could even do a group shot at the meet on saturday



I most definately will!


----------

